# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  الهلال VS النيل الحصاحيصا

## خالد عيساوي

* VS 

الدوري الممتاز ( 16 )
الاسبوع الاول
استاد الهلال
الساغة 8:00
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الدقيقة 11 تعادليةة 0-0
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ركنية للهلال
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*فى   كم  مخالفة  من  لاعبى   الهليل    والحكم   للحين   ماعنده   بطاقات
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*تمر وتضيع من دفاع النيل
الان ضربة مرمي للنيل
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*مخالفة لصالح النيل من حمودة بشير 
تدخل قوي
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*عبد اللطيف بوي ومخالفة للنيل
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*تسديدة قوية من كرنقو
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الدقيقة 20 تعادل بدون اهداف
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*تسلل علي النيل الحصاحيصا
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*هجمة خطيرة للهلال يبعد كرنقو يبعد للركنية
وتلعب الركنية ويستلم الحارس
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*فيلكس يضيع كرة 
احمد مارتن يسدد خارج المرمي
حي العرب واهلي شندي هدف لحي العرب
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*كورة   ممله   جدا  وناس  النيل   لو  شدوا   حيلهم   بغلبوا    الناس  ديل
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة   28   والنيجة   صفر   صفر
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*الهليل دفاعو شوارع
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*سادومبا    سكان  بأستمرار   فى    خط   18   النيل   دائما   تسلل
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أول   أندار    للهليل    يناله  سادومبا   للتمثيل    داخل    خط   18   عايزين   ضربة   جزاء
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*علاء   الدين    شلاليت   يأخد   أندار    فى  الدقيقة  38    والتعادل   مستمر
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الارسال قطع من عندي
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

أول أندار للهليل يناله سادومبا للتمثيل داخل خط 18 عايزين ضربة جزاء









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

علاء الدين شلاليت يأخد أندار فى الدقيقة 38 والتعادل مستمر



 ماشين كويس عقبال الاحمر
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة   45   والتعادل  مستمر   والزمن  الأضافى  2  دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أنتهى   الشوط   الأول   بالتعااااااااااااااااااااااااااادل
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بداية   الشوط   الثانى
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة    47    النيل   يضيع   هدف    من   مارتن   تصتدم   بالقائم
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*سادومبا   يضيع    هدف
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*فى   الدقيقة   53    تدخل   بين   دفاع   النيل   وسادومبا    والجهاز  الفنى   للهليل  يطالب   بضربة   جزاء
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*علاء   الدين  يوسف   والهدف  الأول
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*عبده   جابر   والهدف   التانى
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
للاسف يا ود الدمام
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هدفين مرة واحدة
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بكري المدينة يضيف الهدف الثالث 
وتنتهي عليه المباراة
                        	*

----------


## المجمر مكاوى

*والله كل الفرق مع الهلال ...حمل وديع ...
بس فالحين معانا يلعبوا تقول عندهم تار معانا ....
وبعد ده ينضربوا ...
يعنى المريخ يلعب ضد جميع الاندية السودانية الصديقة للهلال ..
وكمان ظهر فريق اسمه اهلى شندى ...
يا البدرى سن السكين وانحن معاك لان الزعيم زعيم
                        	*

----------

